# router table fence



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

FYI

Craftsman Professional Router Table Fence 9-26472
Was 119.99 now 89.97 in regular Sears stores.

Ed


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the bargin information Ed.


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone bought and tried to adapt this fence over to a MDF surface? I have seen a few of these for sale for under 30.00 and thought maybe it had some merit to look at.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jfacteau

I have made many out of MDF and they work great, the best fence I have used/made is the swing and pin type with a T & G inserts.
The MDF stock mills well and it's clean and true.
And it's cheap unlike the Aulm.fence type,with just a little work and about $10.oo of stock you can have a great fence and the fence is 50% of the router table.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since you can build a nice sliding fence that works better for under $30 why go to the trouble? Check out the home built fences on this site and think it over.


----------

